# Equipe saddles- Medium +1cm?



## dottieh (15 October 2013)

As title! Does that mean the saddle is a medium or a medium wide? Any help would be gratefully received!


----------



## coloredred (15 October 2013)

I think the +1 is a medium wide. Mine is the standard fit which is a medium but to make things more complicated, it fits my m/w pony.


----------



## TarrSteps (15 October 2013)

Is that from an advertisement?  The +1cm COULD be a flap designation, meaning 1cm forward from stock. Equipe doesn't use that system but other high end saddles do. It could also be an adjustment designation, since the trees can be modified so +1 would literally be a normal M pulled out 1cm.


----------



## nikkimariet (15 October 2013)

Is that how the advert puts it?

The Equipe sizes are a bit funny. N actually means Normal. Which is Medium. N+1 is Medium Wide. N-1 is Medium Narrow and so on.

Fig is in a N and CS is in a N+1.


----------



## kirstyhen (15 October 2013)

nikkimariet said:



			Is that how the advert puts it?

The Equipe sizes are a bit funny. N actually means Normal. Which is Medium. N+1 is Medium Wide. N-1 is Medium Narrow and so on.

Fig is in a N and CS is in a N+1.
		
Click to expand...

And Mally is a N+3....


----------



## meardsall_millie (16 October 2013)

kirstyhen said:



			And Mally is a N+3.... 

Click to expand...

She is a porker!  Even my chunky monkey is only +2!!


----------



## dottieh (16 October 2013)

Yes, im looking at buying one off someone and it states it is a Medium +1cm. But not quite sure going by what you are all saying. The sizing for equipe sounds confusing!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (16 October 2013)

id guess they are confused and mean N+1 which is med/wide.

i dont think they are hugely wide saddles, compared to eg bates, albion.


----------



## dottieh (16 October 2013)

ah ok, brilliant. thank you for your help


----------

